# How come you rarely see mini carpet anemones anymore?



## corpusse

It seems like it was only yesterday the market was flooded with them and the price was down to $15 each. Now you hardly ever see them anymore.


----------



## TBemba

I just got into the sw hobby, so I'm just now checking out these items.

I saw one at Aquariums by Design in kW it was $150 and a little bigger than a golf ball.

Very nice, but expensive IMO


----------



## ameekplec.

Flavour of the month?


----------



## noy

Seems like most of the ones we would get in the market (usually from BA) were really plain looking and really didn't seem to sell. 

I don't recall seeing too many rainbow ones with the bright pastel colours which are quite appealing. Think the rock flower anemones have filled the niche at this point.

Also, these mini's can grow to a fairly big size (as I'm finding out).


----------



## Crayon

NAFB had about 30 of them in February. But they started at 30.00 and went up from there. I have 3 in my tank, and for me, have been much easier to keep than the rock flower anemones.
But I agree, it's hard to find the spectacularly colourful ones, and when you do, the price generally is over 100.00 easily.


----------



## teemee

just like all fisheries, they were probably over-harvested.


----------



## Bayinaung

mini maxis at $15? $30 was the usual price. Now it's $100? I have two if anyone's interested. I'll have to break the rock but at that price I will


----------



## corpusse

Bayinaung said:


> mini maxis at $15? $30 was the usual price. Now it's $100? I have two if anyone's interested. I'll have to break the rock but at that price I will


I think they bottomed out at 10$. I seem to recall 5 for 50 at nafb. I realize those days are gone but I'm surprised no one brings in large shipments of them anymore. I am looking for another but would like to choose from a bunch not one or 2. If I had know they were going to become so scarce I wouldn't have let a few waste away in my garden eel tank. I've had one in my pico tank for more than 4 years.


----------



## Sunstar

I am lookign for mini mini - well and mini maxi. Seems rockflowers are the thing of the day.


----------



## kwsjimmy

*nems*

I'm on the hunt for small gig anemones


----------



## Bayinaung

kwsjimmy said:


> I'm on the hunt for small gig anemones


haven't seen "small" ones this season at all. or even last season. Usually 10-12" plus.


----------



## kwsjimmy

*nem*

I picked one up that looked kinda like a seabae, it was only 4", now in 2 months its almost 9" and colors amazing. I found it at ba Mississauga of all places, they had a gigantic red gig 13+" .. They wanted 499$ . it passed away last week, sad.


----------



## mmatt

I've got a couple blood red bali anenomes. Sold one a few months back pretty cheap. Cheaper then I should have since it's one of 4 in the gta. I had one that split into three so I sold one. The other one is with the owner of where I bought mine. The one i posted was gone in a day or two. Once I have another split I'll post it for sale

Here are some crap iPhone pics. They haven't picked the best home for viewing but they move on occasion


----------



## Cimmel1

Hers a pic of my colonyof blood reds. Its impossible to catch all in one pic but I've got 13 on the 1 rock.


----------



## mmatt

^^^^^ nice!! Now I know I'm not the only one with them. That looks awesome.


----------



## Cimmel1

Heres a quick cell pic . You can see a couple more in this shot.


----------



## nc208082

Sunstar said:


> I am lookign for mini mini - well and mini maxi. Seems rockflowers are the thing of the day.


AK had some not too long ago. Very deep blood red mini carpets.


----------



## matti2uude

nc208082 said:


> AK had some not too long ago. Very deep blood red mini carpets.


I saw some blood reds at SUM a while ago too.


----------



## mmatt

That is a pretty sweet colony.


----------



## noy

NAFB has a large shipment of mini-maxi carpet anemones right now.

Nice variations in colours - some really colourful ones. Probably colour up even better under strong actinics. Probably 1/2 the price of a rock flower anemone.


----------



## Taipan

*Re: Those Small Red Anemones....*

Off on a tangent. Apologies to the OP. Blast from the past....2012

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39278


----------



## TBemba

Not that it will be of any use to most of you in the Big Smoke.

But I was in Hamilton today and stopped at Ocean Abyss Aquatics. They had several mini's I think they were $30 a piece.

They also had very nice corals. Huge sps colonies like 5-7 inches across probably 10 or more. Big elegance coral and torches as big as baseballs.

I picked up a toadstool leather about 4 inches across for $35 it came with a couple of feather dusters attached one pretty good size.


----------



## Marz

I have to drop in there at some point.


----------



## Bullet

Yeah never heard of that store 
Thanks for the info 
See you did help us here in the big smoke !!! ; )


----------



## ruckuss

Was at NAFB on Tuesday. They have a bunch there.


----------



## Sunstar

I just got a blood red mini mini recently. I still want to get my mits on a mini maxi though.


----------

